# Race to sub x on Master Pyraminx



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

So since there in nothing at the moment for Master Pyraminx, and since I have been really enjoying it I thought I would create a thread for it, so here it is. For the scrambles I will be using the standard WCA Pyraminx scrambles and the turns will apply for the wide move, and for the middle layer turns (a.k.a the "big tips) I will have a set of moves for them at the end of the standard scramble (please see below). If you are confused or have any questions, please let me know. 

So with out further ado here are the scrambles for Round 1 on Master Pyraminx:
1. R B L' U R' U L R' r b u - B' U R
2. U' L U' R L U R' U' B l r' u - L B U' R'
3. U' L B R' L' B' R L l' - L R' U
4. B' U B R B' U L B u' - B' U L' R
5. U B U' R' B L' U' R r b - R' L' U' B'
6. U R U R L R L' R l' r b' u - U B' R
7. R L' U' R L R U' L' r u' U' L' R B'
8. L' B R' B U R B' U R l r' b u' - R' L' U' B
9. U' L' R' U' B L' R' U l' r b' u' - U L' R B'
10. U' B' L B' L' U' B' L l' b' u - B L U' R
11. L B L' R L' B R L' l' r b u U R B' L
12. L R L U L U L B' l' r b' u R L' U' B

Round 1 will end on September 7th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week, and I hope that you enjoy it.


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 31, 2018)

Round 1
Sub 50

avg of 12: 56.72

Time List:
1. 1:17.84 
2. (1:18.64) 
3. 55.54 
4. 52.12 
5. (37.18) 
6. 38.08 
7. 52.00 
8. 1:00.15 
9. 53.86 
10. 49.50 
11. 1:15.08 
12. 53.00


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 31, 2018)

Round 1
Sub 1

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-31
avg of 12: 1:15.938

Time List:
1. 57.800 R B L' U R' U L R' r b u - B' U R 
2. 1:39.100 U' L U' R L U R' U' B l r' u - L B U' R' 
3. 51.191 U' L B R' L' B' R L l' - L R' U 
4. 1:31.004 B' U B R B' U L B u' - B' U L' R 
5. 1:27.386 U B U' R' B L' U' R r b - R' L' U' B' 
6. 57.800 U R U R L R L' R l' r b' u - U B' R 
7. 54.280 R L' U' R L R U' L' r u' U' L' R B' 
8. (1:40.925) L' B R' B U R B' U R l r' b u' - R' L' U' B 
9. 1:24.380 U' L' R' U' B L' R' U l' r b' u' - U L' R B' 
10. 1:18.234 U' B' L B' L' U' B' L l' b' u - B L U' R 
11. (30.405) L B L' R L' B R L' l' r b u U R B' L 
12. 1:38.205 L R L U L U L B' l' r b' u R L' U' B

That 30 lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 31, 2018)

Round 1
Sub 35
avg of 12: 32.57 - 1/3 Pretty good and a PB Ao12

Time List:
1. 25.47 
2. 39.49 
3. (21.46) 
4. 36.82 
5. 31.33 
6. 24.29 
7. (44.39) 
8. 41.36 
9. 30.09 
10. 31.62 
11. 32.31 
12. 32.87


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Glad to see other entry's for this week.
Round 1 results:

@Chris Van Der Brink - Sub 50 - *Ao12: 56.72 0/3 * Hopefully this week is better for you.
@Zeke Mackay - Sub 1 - *Ao12: 1:15.93 0/3 *Oops
@cubeshepherd Sub 35 - *Ao12: 32.57 1/3*

Round 2 scrambles: These are the right scrambles for Master Pyraminx, and big thanks to @Ghost Cuber for giving me the website and helping me get these scrambles.

1. u b l' r' R r' b' L u' b' R' r l' U' l' L' b B R l L B l B L' u U u l u' l' U' r u b R' b' r' L B' u b' TIPS: u'
2. B' b' U L' B' L' b L R r' R l' L r R' U' R' l U' R' l L u' l L' U' l' r' R l u' U' L' l' R' L' U B' b B' l' r TIPS: l
3. U' L' U r' l' U' L u r' L' u L' b' r R' B' l R b l L U b l' L b r B' r' b B l r u' l L r U L' u' R L TIPS: u' b
4. L u R l r' B R' r' U l' U' B' b R' l' L U L u' b' u b U' l' u B' r' u' b l' R' U' L' R' l' R U' l' R' U b U' TIPS: r l' b
5. u r' l' B' r u' r' B' u U' u L' l b l' r' R r' R' B' r' L r' U u' L' r' L R' l B' R' r b B' u' L R u B u U TIPS: r' b
6. R u R L' R' U' B' r' b L l' r U' R r' b u' b' u L u L B' u' U' l b B R U' u L' l R' b' l u' R U R' l' u TIPS: r l' b
7. L' B' u U' r' l B' l B R L R' L b u' B r B U b' l' u' B b r' l U R' r' L l L' l L U L b r' U' r' B r TIPS: u l
8. l' B b' r' b' l R r B' r U' b r U L' r' R' U l' b' u' U r' l B' r l' L' b' l' B' l u B L B u l B r' U L' TIPS: u r l b'
9. u' U' u b R l L' U u b' l B R' r' R U L u b U' l L' u L b l b r' R' u' r' b' r' B l U' L' r L' r u' l' TIPS: u' l b
10. u' U r B b L R' L B r' B R' B b R u r B' L B' R l' L u' L' r l U L' b B L' U' R L r' b U l b r' b TIPS: b
11. r b u' U L l r L' B' r u' B' u' L' b' r' R' r u L R r u l' u' R' L U L' B' u b' R U u R U' B l b B' R TIPS: u' r b
12. l u R U' r' l R r' b B r' U l B l' L U l' b' u' B' L' R' U u' r' L' U R' L' B b' R u' U B' u' L' l' R' l' r TIPS: u b'


Round 2 will end on September 14th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 8, 2018)

Try this for scrambles: https://jsfiddle.net/8czzaboz/
With yours, you can just do the "big tips" first and just do a Pyraminx solve.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Try this for scrambles: https://jsfiddle.net/8czzaboz/
> With yours, you can just do the "big tips" first and just do a Pyraminx solve.


That is perfect and what I have been looking for/trying to ask around about, so thank you very much for that. My only question for that is; How do I get/gererate several of the scrambles? 
Thank you very much for that link, and I am really happy that someone knows/has shown this to me.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> That is perfect and what I have been looking for/trying to ask around about, so thank you very much for that. My only question for that is; How do I get/gererate several of the scrambles?
> Thank you very much for that link, and I am really happy that someone knows/has shown this to me.


As far as I know, you just have to generate a new scramble each time. It's kind of inconvenient but it's the best we have right now.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> As far as I know, you just have to generate a new scramble each time. It's kind of inconvenient but it's the best we have right now.


I do not mind that, as long as I can get the scrambles. And forgive my not understanding self, but how do I generate a new scramble(s) on the link that you gave?
Thanks you very much for your help


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I do not mind that, as long as I can get the scrambles. And forgive my not understanding self, but how do I generate a new scramble(s) on the link that you gave?
> Thanks you very much for your help


Push the Run button in the top left corner


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Push the Run button in the top left corner


Yea! It works Thank you again so very much for you time and help, and I am really exited to have that scrambler now for Master Pyraminx. Hopefully one day there is a actual website for generating Master Pyraminx scrambles, but for now that will work great. Thanks again.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Yea! It works Thank you again so very much for you time and help, and I am really exited to have that scrambler now for Master Pyraminx. Hopefully one day there is a actual website for generating Master Pyraminx scrambles, but for now that will work great. Thanks again.


No problem! I got my master pyraminx a couple months ago and I was looking for Scrambler and just browsed the forum until I found that.


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 11, 2018)

Round 2
Sub 50

Average of 12: 47.80

Time List:
1. 50.63 
2. 45.58 
3. 44.32 
4. 48.39 
5. (1:12.20) 
6. 52.01 
7. 50.90 
8. 51.59 
9. 39.00 
10. (38.03) 
11. 44.87 
12. 50.71


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 11, 2018)

Round 2
Sub 35
avg of 12: 35.24 0/3

Time List:
1. 28.52 
2. 39.33 
3. 34.66 
4. (44.62) 
5. 31.32 
6. 42.48 
7. 32.55 
8. (23.39) 
9. 34.92 
10. 36.78 
11. 38.22 
12. 33.61


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Round 2 results:

@Chris Van Der Brink - Sub 50 - *Ao12: 47.80 1/3 * Nicely done and keep it up.
@cubeshepherd Sub 35 - *Ao12: 35.24 0/3*



Spoiler: Round 3 scrambles



1. B' u' B l' u B' U B' r l L B l' U' R' L' l r B r' b l L' l' L b' B u' L' l r' R' l r R U R r' u U' B R' TIPS: u' b'

2. u U u R B' r' l R U' l U L U R r u' l L' r' B' l R' u R' B' l r' l' B u' b' u R' u' L' R u' U B' L B u TIPS: r' l b

3. l L' b' U' L' b u' R' U l' L' U B' r' U R L B' R' u B' L b' U' r' L R' L R B u r l' B b' l B' R l U b' B TIPS: r b'

4. r U R L r R u l' b B' U R B u L b' U B' r B u' b' u b r' u L U' l' b' U' L' l' L' B' u U L b B b U TIPS: u r' l b

5. R' l L U B' b' r L B b' r L R' r' U u b' L l' L u' B' U' u U' b r' L R r u b' u U' l' b B' r L u l L TIPS: u r l b'

6. u R r L' U' b U b' l' b u' U b' r b r l' b u' B r l' R' b r u' l' b r L' B U' l' u' l b L u l' u' L' B TIPS: r l b'

7.u' U R B' l r L R B' l R L' r L' u' r' u' r' B U' r' l' b' r u L U B' u B' R r L l' b' B u' U u r u' B TIPS: u' l' b'

8. u' B L B r L R' l' U' L U r' b' R' b' r u r L l R U' B' U' L B' l' r L' b' u' R' U l b' u' U r R' B' r u TIPS: l'

9.R l' R u' r' u R' b' l R r' U R' l' b' B l' u U b L' U u' l R' u R' L' r L' B L' u l' r' B' R U' B' L' l u TIPS: u' r l b

10. r b' B l U l' u L u r R' l u' l r u r U' B' u r' b' B' R' U' B L u R l' R' l U' b U u' R' u' B R u' r TIPS: u' l b'

11. B' b' r' l u U' R' u B b U' l' R' r l R' L r U' u R l L' B' L U r' B' L' R u' l u B U' l' r' L' u B' u' B TIPS: u' l

12. B' b' r' L' U u' B U L B' L l b' u' r' u' r' U' L' B U r' R' B R' L B b' U u' U l R' u' U R' r' l u' l' U r TIPS: u l' b'



Round 3 will most likely end on September 21st, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 20, 2018)

Round 3
Sub 35
avg of 12: 32.67 Pretty good and PB Ao12. Also, Solve 6-10 are PB Ao5 and only 0.83 off of the UWR.

Time List:
1. 35.84 
2. 32.03 
3. (41.37) 
4. 34.36 
5. 33.05 ' 
6. 24.55 
7. 38.12 
8. 34.12 
9. (22.73) 
10. 24.67 
11. 32.19 
12. 37.73


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Round 3 results:

@cubeshepherd Sub 35 - *Ao12: 32.67 1/3*



Spoiler: Round 4 scrambles



1. L' R U l' R' L r' R r' R U' R' r' B r' l' u l R l' L' U' R B L R' B L' B' U' b l' r' L' U r' U' l R' r U u TIPS: u' r
2. l L B b' u' b L b' r L R L' l u' U' B u' r' l U r R' l B U r u b' l r L' u L' B u b r L R' u B r TIPS: u
3. u' r U R L u' b B l' b' l u L u' b u' l' u' B U R' r b' r' U b r L' U' u' R' B' l' b' r' b B L b l' R' l' TIPS: u l'
4. L' B' r l' B' b r L R r' R B R U' u' r' U B' R' B' b r b' l' r R u' b' r R l' U r' l' B L b' u' l B b B TIPS: u' r' b'
5. U r' L R' l' B' l' U' L' b' r u b U' L' B l' r' b' r B' b U L u L b B' L' u r l' B' L r B' b u' r R u U TIPS: u l' b'
6. l U' L r l R l' b' B U B' u B' b' B' R U' B R' U u' U' r' l' u B U' u R' U L l' B b r' B u U' b' B' b' u' TIPS: r b'
7. b' B' R' b R' B L' u r u L B b' L' R' u' l U L U b B b' u' r U' r l' B b' u' R b' l L' R' B L' R' B' l r' TIPS: u' l
8. R L' U r' l' R' B' b' r' b U B' R b u' b' u b' l r' b r' b u b B u B' U r' B' l L' B b u' U' R u l u' B TIPS: u r l
9. u b U' B' R u' l r' l R' l' B r' u' r L' r' b' R U r' l L u R' l B r' B' b L l' U b B' u' l' u B b L B TIPS: u' r l' b'
10. b' U' R L U u B' u' r' u' B' u' l' L u' r u' L u' l b' R' B U' R' b' R r' u' L' R u' R r b R' L' B' l r' U u TIPS: r' l' b'
11. l R' l' L R' L' B' l u L u l' r B' l U' L' B' b' u U l L r' b u b B' r' b' l' R' l r' u' L' u' L' l U b' L TIPS: r l'
12. r L' b' U l u b' R' r B' r U' l' U B l' u' l' r' b' l L' b' R' U' r' B R L' r B' r' b' R' L' l' u' r b B L' U' TIPS: u' r' l'



Round 4 will most likely end on September 28th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 3 results:
> 
> @cubeshepherd Sub 35 - *Ao12: 32.67 1/3*
> 
> ...


Since there are no new results, I will leave the above ones for this week.


----------

